# What breed is my rooster



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

We don't have him anymore but would like to avoid this breed because he was terrible aggressive.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I believe he is the male version of a Red Sex Link. It looks like female red sex links in the back ground, he is the male version of that cross.

You can have aggressive and passive of every breed. Not every male of that breed is going to be aggressive, just like people, they are all different. However I think some have a tendency towards aggression or not. I have had good and bad and downright evil roosters. They were all different breeds and crosses as well. The only breed that I have NEVER had an aggressive rooster (in 8 roosters) is the Delaware. They have all been really good boys.


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks. I wondered if they were red sex links but was told not. He was wicked. But he protected his ladies. He didn't have to be provoked to attack.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep. I agree. Red Sex-Link ( of one type or another ).
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *Here's a picture of one that I had:


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 23, 2013)

I would agree, he certainly looks like a red sex link rooster!

-Melissa


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

That's myn looks the asme


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

hybridheaven said:


> View attachment 9343
> 
> 
> That's myn looks the asme


They are pretty roosters. Is yours aggressive? Mine was wicked. I don't why he was but he became aggressive when he was about 22 weeks old. He first attacked me when I was getting the eggs. Boy was I surprised. Had to watch him ever since then.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

No he's did it a couple of times but when I was doing a health check he's generally nice he's 2 years old now


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine WAS aggressive. ( He was VERY PROTECTIVE of his Flock AND his "status" as BIG-SHOT.)
I knocked-him-out a few times when he attacked me. He would recover and avoid me for a few days....
...then right back at it !
I don't think he had a very good memory.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *Ultimately....he was the FIRST to die when the chicken yard was invaded by a BIG Ole ****. I guess he did his job as best he could. But the competition was TOO MUCH and too Vicious !
I liked him and respected him *a LOT* !!! His name was "Oro Blanco de Gallo". A FINE Rooster, I think.


----------

